# 2500 HD Front end sag



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

Bought a new 8-6 V for my 2500hd. Std cab long box. The front end sags more then I like. Big block gasser/Allison auto is probably adding to this but I see others with heavier duramax engines running similar weighted plows. Truck is solid with fairly low miles.

Kneejerk reaction is to crank up the torsion bars and add Timbgrens (sp???)in addition to the 700lbs of sandbags I put in the back near the tailgate.

It seems that doing that would help the problem but wondering what other options are out there. Read some are running airshocks/airbags with mixed results.


Thanks in advance


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148603


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

couple turns on bars and timbrens


----------



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

Still on the fence of what to do here. Seems every option has its pros and cons.

Timbrens, cranking up the torsion bars and then alignment probably set me back 300 by the time its all done. Mixed reviews regarding reliability and potential damage to other components.

Airshocks (assuming firestone level rite?) I see can be found for about 600 bucks. Mixed reviews regarding reliability here too. I would guess this option does not need an alignment? My current shocks are 9 years old and have just over a 100k on them. Probably due for new ones anyways. This helps me justify these airshocks if that is the ticket.

It appears welding gussets to the upper control arms are a good idea no matter which route I go. Procedure looks simple enough and I have the equipment to do it. This necessary for the hobbyist?

Reaper mentioned a short lift kit. Any particular kit?



Truck is my daily driver. It rides ok now but wouldn't want to make it ride too much worse.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Just crank torsion bars and be done with it. You need an alignment. 

Reliability and crap is all a wash. Someone is going to come in here saying you need lift keys. You don't. Just turn the 18mm bolt and be done with it. 

Airshocks are expensive. They're popular in the jeep crows


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Spray the bolts with penetrating, jack the front end up, turn the bolts easy as that. But i wouldn't go to the extreme setting. Alignment is a good idea, unless you want to toast your tires like i am doing to my crappy ones.


----------



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks much for the help. Decided on Timbrens, new KYB Monomax shocks and some pre-made gussets from one of the regulars here. Doing an alignment when its all sorted.


Looking forward to putting it all together.


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

check out the attachment first is after second is before use house to see difference was getting dark. I just lifted the front by 2 inches, Jacked one side up counted turns on screw measured from ground to bottom of fender did same to other side done in all of 10 mins. 
Having plow put on truck this Friday  ,will get alignment next week after front end settles down with new adjustment. Big Thanks to B&B for his help.


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's two more pic's of measurements I took before and after, I turned bolt 8 rotations. Hope this helps, Plus The ride still feels the same little firmer but that's how I like it anyways wesport


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Those torsion bars are meant to be adjusted for plow use anyways, first time I've seen someone actually crank the bars on a 11+. These trucks hold plows great.


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

Had an 07 truck which sat level with torsion bars cranked, debated whether to do it or leave it along, I did not like the nose down look and liked the slightly rasied front look, also if it's not working I can always turn them back down. I'll post pic's soon of the new plow  and take some more mesurements with the plow raised and see what happens


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad your happy with it. Just out of curiosity what's the FGAWR on the 05?

Your the first person I have seen put a big plow on a NBS Crew Cab, let alone with the 8.1/Allison and when I get a plow for next year I don't want to push it too hard weight wise.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

would shock Extension Brackets do anything


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

chachi1984;1667630 said:


> would shock Extension Brackets do anything


Not for height, those are so when you adjust the height of the truck you don't need new shocks.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrxpilot;1663691 said:


> Bought a new 8-6 V for my 2500hd. Std cab long box. The front end sags more then I like. Big block gasser/Allison auto is probably adding to this but I see others with heavier duramax engines running similar weighted plows. Truck is solid with fairly low miles.
> 
> Kneejerk reaction is to crank up the torsion bars and add Timbgrens (sp???)in addition to the 700lbs of sandbags I put in the back near the tailgate.
> 
> ...


You didn't mention the year of the truck..... But I would install a 2" leveling kit and timbrens in front. If you want your rake back, add 1" blocks in the back.


----------



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

^ I like that idea. Losing the rake was a negative as the current rake works so well with my 5th wheel camper. I must still be hung up in the 80's because I still like a bit of rake in anything I own. Even got my mustang jacked up with fatties in the back and skinnies in the front. I would do it to my riding lawnmower if I thought it would still cut the grass decent

Truck is an 05 with a 4500 lb front.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you're on the right path. When it comes to t-bars the term "crank" is overused around here I think. I would consider a couple turns on the bars as well as the Timbrens. I think it will help the overall ride when not loaded.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Zrxpilot;1667777 said:


> Truck is an 05 with a 4500 lb front.


Wow that's light. I didn't know the HD's went lower than 4670 which is what mine has.


----------



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

^ Truck came from down south. No snow plow prep. Must have been a custom order job as it has all the preferred towing equipment. Not sure what the computer select front suspension is.

Fully loaded big block standard cab trucks are hard to find. Looked for probably 6 months.

UY2 PROVISIONS, CAMPER WIRING HARNESS CAMPER & 5TH WHEEL WIRING HARNESS(UY2)8,788

VR4TRAILER HITCH(WEIGHT DISTRIBUTING PLATFORM) EQLZR HITCH(VR4)50,528

XHHTIRE FRONT LT245/75R16/E BL R/PE ST ALS(9591207) TIRE(XHH)47,704

YD3AXLE FRONT (BASE EQUIP) FOR SCHEDULING GVW PLATE FRT AXLE(YD3)81,318

YD6SPRING,REAR(BASE EQUIPMENT) RR SPRING(YD6)81,318

Z82TRAILERING PACKAGE(SPECIAL)(REESE TYPE HITCH) PROVISION FOR HD TRAILER EQUIP(Z82)50,526

Z85CHASSIS PACKAGE,INCREASED CAPACITY CHAS PKG(Z85)81,306

6GLSPRING COMPTR SELECT FRT LH SUSP(6GL)10,510

7GLSPRING COMPTR SELECT FRT RH SUSP(7GL)10,510

C6WGVW RATING(9200 LBS) 9200 LB GVWR(C6W)80,524

GT4 AXLE,REAR,3.73 RATIO 3.73R(GT4)11,018

G8 0AXLE,REAR,POSITRACTION,LIMITED SLIP POSITRACTION L/SLIP R/AXL(G80)57,914

KC4 COOLING SYSTEM,ENGINE OIL ENG OIL CLG(KC4)81,318

KNP COOLING SYSTEM,TRANSMISSION,HEAVY DUTY HVY DUTY TRANS CLG SYS(KNP)78,472

K47 AIR CLEANER HIGH CAPACITY HI CAPACITY A/CL(K47)59,528

K68 GENERATOR,105 AMPERE 105 AMP(K68)59,008

M74 TRANSMISSION AUTO, 5 SPD, ALLISON, LCT 1000, 3.24 1ST ALLISON 5-SPD A/TRANS(M74)10,180

NP2 TRANSFER CASE,MANUAL SHIFT CONTROL,TWO SPEED MAN SHFT TRFER CASE(NP2)34,574

NT9 EMISSION SYSTEM FEDERAL, TIER 2 PHASE-OUT TIER 2 PHASE-OUT FED EMIS(NT950,282

NZZ PACKAGE,OFF ROAD SKID PLATE,SPORT SKID PLT PKG(NZZ)31,544


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Have the same combo, but its in a stripped down std cab long box, running timbrens and 1000lbs in the bed real happy only drops about a 1/2in when picking up my 8'6 western mvp.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

5 turns on torsion bars on my 05 and 3 turns on my dump truck. Both I just leave alone and never had a problem or tire issues. I rotate tires every oil change though. Have only replaced tie rods on the 05 everything else is still original and 98000 hard miles on the gmc. I got a good one. Do run timbrens on frt. of both trucks only. No ballast in either truck and always been fine.


----------

